# What happens to you if you are caught driving with personal instead of rideshare/business insurance?



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

What happens if a cop pulls you over?
Involve in an accident?
Uber/Lyft finds out?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

htboston said:


> What happens if a cop pulls you over?
> Involve in an accident?
> Uber/Lyft finds out?


I only know AZ law.
1) cop pulls you over with no commercial insurance during fare is a criminal driving ticket. Vehicle impounded and you go to jail.
2) in an accident with no commercial insurance during a fare is criminal driving ticket. Vehicle impounded and you go to jail also you're liable for any damages because your personal insurer will deny any claim.
3) Uber/Lyft find out you don't have rideshare endorsement for period 1. Since its estimated that 80% of TNC operators don't have the proper insurance I suppose U/L will do nothing.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I only know AZ law.
> 1) cop pulls you over with no commercial insurance during fare is a criminal driving ticket. Vehicle impounded and you go to jail.
> 2) in an accident with no commercial insurance during a fare is criminal driving ticket. Vehicle impounded and you go to jail also you're liable for any damages because your personal insurer will deny any claim.
> 3) Uber/Lyft find out you don't have rideshare endorsement for period 1. Since its estimated that 80% of TNC operators don't have the proper insurance I suppose U/L will do nothing.


Do you know how much your personal insurance cost before the rideshare law in your state got enacted and how much more you have to pay for the rideshare insurance?

Secondly, if you do Uber/Lyft, do you need both personal and commercial insurance to drive your car for both reasons or does commercial also covers personal too?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

htboston said:


> Do you know how much your personal insurance cost before the rideshare law in your state got enacted and how much more you have to pay for the rideshare insurance?
> 
> Secondly, if you do Uber/Lyft, do you need both personal and commercial insurance to drive your car for both reasons or does commercial also covers personal too?


I'm SUV, we have to carry our own commercial policy. Most people say their endorsement was only about $20-$30 a month more. You'll get better info in the Boston forum. 
The insurance is basically personal insurance with a rideshare endorsement.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I'm SUV, we have to carry our own commercial policy. Most people say their endorsement was only about $20-$30 a month more. You'll get better info in the Boston forum.
> The insurance is basically personal insurance with a rideshare endorsement.


Gotcha. I tried the Boston one, but barely get any good answers. Half the time, they reply with non-related heavily opinionated responses


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

htboston said:


> Gotcha. I tried the Boston one, but barely get any good answers. Half the time, they reply with non-related heavily opinionated responses


What you should do is to call up agents from the big insurance companies and ask if they offer rideshare and get some quotes. If you call your company then don't tell them your name until you see if they do provide rideshare insurance.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I hear MA is very limited with insurance options for Rideshare.

It's a risky proposition to drive withour a RSE, but I understand some states don't have as much options as others...


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I only know AZ law.
> 1) cop pulls you over with no commercial insurance during fare is a criminal driving ticket. Vehicle impounded and you go to jail.
> 2) in an accident with no commercial insurance during a fare is criminal driving ticket. Vehicle impounded and you go to jail also you're liable for any damages because your personal insurer will deny any claim.
> 3) Uber/Lyft find out you don't have rideshare endorsement for period 1. Since its estimated that 80% of TNC operators don't have the proper insurance I suppose U/L will do nothing.


You have commercial insurance during a fare. You don't make a claim with your personal insurance during a fare. You don't need TNC insurance during period 1 if you don't drive during period 1.


----------



## Taxi tony (Oct 10, 2017)

Right now in Western New York, Rochester Buffalo Syracuse there is no ride-sharing available. Apparently they move kind of slow here in New York. From every insurance company I have spoken with, Geico Progressive Farmers State Farm freeway everyone has told me that if you are involved in a accident they have the right to deny the claim and cancel the policy. That would subject you to a lawsuit in civil court. Depending on the amount of damage whoever you hit can recover that amount and any medical expenses that were occurred during the ACT of driving your vehicle without the proper insurance. This is not information you're going to get from Uber or Lyft. Their position is you are a subcontractor you are not a employee therefore it is your responsibility to know what you need to operate your business. That alone relinquishes Uber and Lyft of any liability against them. God forbid you hurt somebody and they get one of them billboard lawyers you can lose everything you own. Now you tell me is that worth $0.36 a mile? This company has so much money to pay off so many lobbyists that they know exactly how to skirt the law. They can care less about their drivers. Drivers beware.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Taxi tony said:


> Right now in Western New York, Rochester Buffalo Syracuse there is no ride-sharing available. Apparently they move kind of slow here in New York. From every insurance company I have spoken with, Geico Progressive Farmers State Farm freeway everyone has told me that if you are involved in a accident they have the right to deny the claim and cancel the policy. That would subject you to a lawsuit in civil court. Depending on the amount of damage whoever you hit can recover that amount and any medical expenses that were occurred during the ACT of driving your vehicle without the proper insurance. This is not information you're going to get from Uber or Lyft. Their position is you are a subcontractor you are not a employee therefore it is your responsibility to know what you need to operate your business. That alone relinquishes Uber and Lyft of any liability against them. God forbid you hurt somebody and they get one of them billboard lawyers you can lose everything you own. Now you tell me is that worth $0.36 a mile? This company has so much money to pay off so many lobbyists that they know exactly how to skirt the law. They can care less about their drivers. Drivers beware.


You only make $.36 a mile? Please.


----------



## Taxi tony (Oct 10, 2017)

Yes about $0.36 a mile. There is a lot more to just picking somebody up and dropping somebody off that people don't tend to realize. You have to figure in gas, oil changes, where Jared tires, depreciation of your vehicle, routine maintenance, these are all factors that nobody seems to understand that cost a driver money. There is a website called "what uber don't want you to know ". There they actually break down exactly what over drivers are really making.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Taxi tony said:


> Yes about $0.36 a mile. There is a lot more to just picking somebody up and dropping somebody off that people don't tend to realize. You have to figure in gas, oil changes, where Jared tires, depreciation of your vehicle, routine maintenance, these are all factors that nobody seems to understand that cost a driver money. There is a website called "what uber don't want you to know ". There they actually break down exactly what over drivers are really making.


Do you have a link? Most sites/articles I've read way overstate costs.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

You will be Drawn and Quartered by your Peers !


htboston said:


> What happens if a cop pulls you over?
> Involve in an accident?
> Uber/Lyft finds out?


You will be Drawn and Quartered by Your Peers !

No Quarter shall be given unto thee !
Banishment !


----------



## Seattle_Wayne (Feb 1, 2018)

Taxi tony said:


> Yes about $0.36 a mile. There is a lot more to just picking somebody up and dropping somebody off that people don't tend to realize. You have to figure in gas, oil changes, where Jared tires, depreciation of your vehicle, routine maintenance, these are all factors that nobody seems to understand that cost a driver money. There is a website called "what uber don't want you to know ". There they actually break down exactly what over drivers are really making.


Are these general estimates of what garages charge for vehicle maintenance? I do all my maintenance on my Uber so it costs me considerably less then say, UberJoe who likes to take his Uber to FireStone and get ripped off for a brake job and oil change. It'll take you months to work that bill off by Ubering.


----------



## KarmaKool (Dec 30, 2016)

htboston said:


> What happens if a cop pulls you over?
> Involve in an accident?
> Uber/Lyft finds out?


I don't understand how one could drive and not have commercial ins. I had to upload my doc to Uber, and they send you alerts for docs that's about to expire. 
Did all other drivers have to upload insurance docs?



htboston said:


> What happens if a cop pulls you over?
> Involve in an accident?
> Uber/Lyft finds out?


Cops don't check for commercial ins on traffic stops....not even in an accident. .



htboston said:


> Do you know how much your personal insurance cost before the rideshare law in your state got enacted and how much more you have to pay for the rideshare insurance?
> 
> Secondly, if you do Uber/Lyft, do you need both personal and commercial insurance to drive your car for both reasons or does commercial also covers personal too?


Geico is nationwide and does commercial ins. My 2016 Scion just went from 107 month to 119....and that's full coverage with commercial. ....the commercial dept is like 8-5 Mom -Friday.


----------



## billy jack (Jan 6, 2018)

i have yet to find a inc. company in western new york that has ridesharing inc.


----------



## Jefo (Dec 18, 2017)

none on long island.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Uber/lyft don't care.

when you are logged into their apps their insurance kicks in anyway so it doesn't matter to them.


However if you get into an accident off the clock...


You might get a claim denied and or lose your insurance.


If you get into an accident during "period 1" there probably is zero coverage to fix your car.


----------

